# Old Bushnell Banner BDC dial



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

I got a scope from my uncle when he passed years ago. It was new in the box and had the 2B dial in it. I put the scope on my .270 and never have messed with the BDC but am curious now and want to set it up properly. Problem is... I have no idea what caliber the 2B dial is for.

Anyone know where I can find a dial for it? Will the newer dials for the Banner work with the older model scope?


----------

